# pawing for petting



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

comet has recently started this too! i guess great mminds think alike.....lol


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I think I started a thread with a similar theme. Let me see if I can find it - BRB!

Here it is - FlyingQuizini has great advice - Griff isn't perfect yet but he's much better:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-problems-issues/16830-pawing-scratching.html


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

HA HA HA, your dogs are reading the forum when your not looking to find new ways to annoy you!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

:agree: :311taunt-:artydude:lol:


----------



## MyDogMason (Aug 4, 2007)

YES, thanks Griffyn'sMom~ thats what i was looking for!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I think it's cute. I have my dogs do it on command, and I don't mind it as long as they knock it off when I tell them too. Many Goldens do this. Don't read too much into it and jump onto the "everything dogs do except for breathing is because they want to dominate humans" bandwagon.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree ACC, Putz does it and I LOVE it, I think it's adorable when he is saying LOVE ME MOMMY!! I give him hugs and kisses and he's fine!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I really don't mind the "pawing".......I just hate it when it's so forceful it breaks my skin

Seriously, I don't know when I have had the pleasure to sit on the couch and watch TV without my hand on one of them!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Brody does that "pawing", and seems to do it even more aggressively if I tell him...no paw! It can really hurt, if they catch you with their nails and leave red welts. I have found with him, it is best to just ignore that behavior. Of course usually I do pet him, but if he is really aggressive about it...and insistent, I ignore him. 
Lexi didn't used to do that, but I think from watching Brody, she now does it too!:doh: Just not quite as forceful as he is!


----------

